# Melt MP without microwave



## Catalyna (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi, I have the hemp and the translucent Stephenson MP base. I do not own a microwave. I tried yesterday to melt around 250 gr in a double boiler and it didn't melt to a liquid. I think the soap didn't reach the right temperature to melt properly and I stirred too much, so there were a lot of bubbles and when poured it was too thick to revel properly the mold shape.
Can I re batch it?
 I plan also to experiment again; I'll use a bigger pot and I'll cover it with plastic film to prevent moisture lost, and I'll monitor the temperature.
Can somebody with experience in melting MP in a double boiler give me some more advice?
Thanks!

Edited to add: I gave it another try. Covered with plastic and just a gentle stir at the midway. It melted nicely in clear liquid form. I added fragrance and a bit of mica and it looks like the mica was not well mixed. I tried to mix it gently but again bubbles formed. Any help? I found the base at a local store and they couldn't tell me if it's working well with mica or not.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Catalyna!

I don't make M&P very often, but when I do I use a covered double boiler, too, (I don't own a microwave either). I pretty much just let mine melt without stirring.....until I add FO and color..... and then I'll stir them in gently.

If any bubbles kick up, I knock them down by spraying them with isopropyl alcohol that I keep handy in a spray bottle. 

Stephenson is a pretty good M&P base. I've used their bases before with great results.

RE: mica: Here are some tips from Rustic Escentuals on how to mix micas in M&P: https://library.rusticescentuals.com/how-to-use-mica-colorants-in-soap/


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 5, 2018)

If you mix your micas with some alcohol they work fantastically in melt and pour. My daughter always used deli cups so she could put a lid on the containers after she let the alcohol evaporate and the micas go back to powder form. Electric chocolate melters work well for melting m&p or a small crock pot. My daughter used big melters, but would use a little crock-pot and/or chocolate melter for small amounts


----------



## Catalyna (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks IrishLass and cmzaha!


----------



## lyschelw (Feb 23, 2018)

I have only made a few melt and pour soaps but they did not melt well in a Presto Pot.  They got a funky skin on them.  But when I melted the same base (SFIC white low sweat) in the microwave it turned out great.  Soap is so very different from candle making


----------

